# EMSA Ambulance Collision



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.jems.com/article/news/man-dies-crash-oklahoma-city-ambulance

Sad story to hear, but I'm glad that the EMSA crew came through it well. Those F450s sure can take a beating. Knowing EMSA's protocols and SOPs, I'm pretty certain this was a distracted driver who made a mistake.

I wonder what happens to this crew? I know that some services will terminate employees as a protective measure- hopefully EMSA doesn't do that.


----------



## Blake (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel for the guy on some levels and then again he was totally wrong and deserves to get in trouble. Take his license and suspend him. Dont give him manslaughter. Yes he was going the wrong way but if you ever drive in oklahoma as ems it will make you pull your hair out!! im not saying the other driver was not paying attention i think they both were not. However my heart goes out to that family but now i have heard people talking in walmart etc... and they all bad mouth emsa over one accident. People are always wanting money and to make others look bad.. its sad emsa save lifes and they look at emsa now like there killers


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 6, 2012)

Definately sounds like a distracted driver it is crazy going to a call seeing vehicles that "part the sea" instead of staying put or moving right... Wonder if basic EVOC should be implementated during drivers training or at least focus on what to do with emergency vehicles.  

I would like to see what happens with this incident.


----------



## Blake (Jan 6, 2012)

I know that driver is thinking great i was doing my job and i get fired.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like the guy didn't hear the sirens (probably because of his music or cell phone) and turned right in front of the ambulance.


----------



## Blake (Jan 6, 2012)

Cup of Joe said:


> Sounds like the guy didn't hear the sirens (probably because of his music or cell phone) and turned right in front of the ambulance.



From what i heard the emt was goin 80 into on coming and the guy turned right into him emsa has the howler but all we can do is assume. I know ever ride out i did with them they drove slow slow slow slow at intersections and oncoming. It didnt sound right when i heard a emsa employee did that.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 7, 2012)

Blake said:


> From what i heard the emt was goin 80 into on coming and the guy turned right into him emsa has the howler but all we can do is assume. I know ever ride out i did with them they drove slow slow slow slow at intersections and oncoming. It didnt sound right when i heard a emsa employee did that.



I believe this is a different wreck. It says they were traveling in the same direction.


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 7, 2012)

It sounds like it was just an unfortunate accident. The driver wasn't paying attention and merged when he shouldn't have. We have all had close calls like that before, even when running cold. It happens, I can't imagine they would fire the driver of the box, he probably didn't even have a chance to slow down much as the other driver cut in front of him.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 7, 2012)

Nervegas said:


> It sounds like it was just an unfortunate accident. The driver wasn't paying attention and merged when he shouldn't have. We have all had close calls like that before, even when running cold. It happens, I can't imagine they would fire the driver of the box, he probably didn't even have a chance to slow down much as the other driver cut in front of him.



I believe the ambulance driver was going upwards of 80-85mph. That's why he was fired.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 7, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> I believe the ambulance driver was going upwards of 80-85mph. That's why he was fired.



Now that I am not sleep deprived, I do believe that it is the same wreck, just before all of the facts had come out. My apologies if I am/ was wrong.


----------



## Blake (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah the story has changed multiple times. Its fine when i read your post i went up and read his website and thought this might be a different one as well. The first story compared to now is nothing alike.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep, same wreck. This was on NW10. Eighty-three at impact, allegedly. That changes things but I'm not sure how it will turn put.


----------



## jwk (Jan 12, 2012)

A similar situation in Atlanta last week with a tragic outcome.  A Georgia State Trooper was heading to assist on a call, flew around a curve on a city street at a high rate of speed, and T-boned a car when the trooper went through the red stop light without slowing down.  The wife of the Atlanta Braves head trainer (a well known figure in Atlanta) was killed.  The trooper had previously received multiple warnings for several at-fault accidents and has already been fired.  Legal action, both criminal and civil, are pending and probable.  As it should be.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

This is truly sad. Prayers to the Braves families


----------

